# Lumi's Scandi Revisited



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

This is adorable. This is the cut I want to put Ramses in, I have a stupid question. Did you clip this, or scissor it in completely? 

She is growing up! When is her birth date?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Awww, she's adorable!! Very very cute.  One suggestion: the tail band looks like it's too big. I use the bottom of the anus to gauge where the band needs to end. It usually works pretty well. I made the same mistake on my mini...it's way too easy to do!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

This is the cut I want to put Swizzle in. I have him in a short puppy coat in preparation for the dreaded change but it is taking forever. I am going to show the groomer this and maybe we can just aim on letting him grow out with this as the goal. Lumi's jacket is spot on and so lush. I love the last picture especially.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Lumi is my inspiration for learning to groom myself! The scandi suits her extremely well. In fact, I don't think she could less than adorable in any clip.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I think you are doing a great job. The legs need to grow & I agree about the tail. It also looks like the neck (shaved area) might be too wide but really hard to see in the picture. I really love that you are learning this style. 
My pup is 11months old & as of yet has not gone through the "dreaded" puppy coat change BUT her coat is starting to change in spots. Her head being the best with thicker curl & her neck is even starting to thicken up & curl more. I did though have about a 2 wk period when she was 5 1/2 months old where I had to come her 2x daily & would find little mats. Since then though I only comb weekly.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Oceanrose, I'm sorry I never answered your question! And I hope you haven't gone on thinking it was stupid! : P I did scissor it in completely (aside from FFT!), but I think it would be fine to clip it in partially, too. Maybe just to set the length along the back, or the back of the thighs. I scissored it all for funsies. : ) I need scissor practice and still can't believe I have my own model sometimes!! Her birthday is June 15th. : )

Thank you all for your compliments and critiques! I still feel like she's always "half groomed". I've yet to bathe, blowdry, and completely scissor in one day! She just seems so pooped by the time we get to scissoring, I let her off the hook. : P And, yes, that tail band was too high!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh that's exactly the consistency of my standard puppy's coat as well, it's straight at the ends but near the root it's wavy, if I cut it fairly short it's wooly/springy, totally different from the hair I leave much longer. He's almost 5 months old

Are Lumi's ears shaved in this clip?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladybird, how strange! It's weird because I'm almost certain it's not her adult coat, since she was just too young when it started. And it's not curly or course enough for that, plus we haven't had any tangling issues which I"m pretty sure come with the "big change". Funny. Maybe there can be a few stages of the puppy hair?

Yes, her ears are shaved. Long ears are just too elegant for my little spitfire. : P


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Ladybird, how strange! It's weird because I'm almost certain it's not her adult coat, since she was just too young when it started. And it's not curly or course enough for that, plus we haven't had any tangling issues which I"m pretty sure come with the "big change". Funny. Maybe there can be a few stages of the puppy hair?


 Trevvor never tangled once through his coat change, and he had quite a bit of length in some areas...he's 1 now and I'm pretty sure he's finished. So maybe some of them don't tangle?


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Yes, her ears are shaved. Long ears are just too elegant for my little spitfire. : P


how far up are they shaved?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Ladybird, sorry I didn't see this post when it was new! Lumi's ears were shaved about 1/4 inch past the point that's visible in the pics. : )


----------

